# Info on Earthstove 1001/1005



## BigSal (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm looking for some info on my old Earthstove I purchased. I paid $40 for the stove off Craig's List I've priced new and newer used stoves and just don't have the cash to buy one, plus doing a little repair work to it doesn't bother me...its in decent condition, I'm getting ready to replace the door/glass seals and install it into my home to replace the antique "Franklin" type stove thats in my home now because it eats the hell out of wood. The Earthstove is a non EPA model (built 1976-1984) so it has no catalist or burn tubes, but it looks to be missing the baffle plate inside that directs the flame forward away from the flue, my question is how thick does this plate have to be and does it have to be a certain size for the stove to burn correctly or is it just used to keep the fire from traveling up the flue pipe....thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 13, 2012)

I can't tell you for sure, but I think I'd start with at LEAST a 5/16" steel plate. That seems to be what's mostly used for today's steel body stoves...Maybe someone knows for sure...Webbie?


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 13, 2012)

aftermarket steel baffle, 3/8" plate


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 13, 2012)

A1Stoves.com said:


> aftermarket steel baffle, 3/8" plate


 
Well. There ya go...


----------



## BigSal (Dec 23, 2012)

Do you sell the replacement plate A1? Or is it something I need to fabricate?


----------



## Brian in Michigan (Dec 27, 2012)

I believe I have the same stove but I do not have a baffle plate over my flue pipe. But I guess I never really looked that close. This is the second Earth stove that I have had. The first flued out the back the one I have now goes up. I have had to weld some cracks around where the door opening is but that is about it.


----------



## BigSal (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, got some more info on the Earth Stove....the missing piece is just a baffle to prevent the flames from going straight up the flue, so I can get a piece cut with no problem, I do have a couple questions...the stove has a 7" flue, I'm running 8" right now, do I i get an adapter from 7-8 inch or just replace the pipe with 7 inch? The stove also has a thermal draft control on it (that's my best discription) should I be running a dampner inside the new flue pipe? And my final question is the stove has the flue on top, looking down into the stove, how much of the flue needs to be "blocked" off from the flame? I got a piece that fits, but looking straight down into the flue it only "blocks" out around half....Thanks again guys you've all been a HUGE help...lol


----------

